# Airport express + deezer



## atom8 (28 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'une borne airport express.

Mon problème est que les seuls sons diffusés via airport et donc dans mes enceintes sont ceux d'itunes. 

En fait je voudrais pouvoir écouter la musique diffusée sur deezer sur mes enceintes via airport.
est ce possible ?


Merci


----------



## antro (28 Décembre 2008)

Oui, il te faut Airfoil qui marche très bien ! (Mais payant...)


----------



## atom8 (28 Décembre 2008)

merci Antro.

Mais si quelqu'un connait un truc gratuit, je suis preneur.


----------

